# ZoneAlarm's latest "update" downgrade



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

the new update of zonealarm, has removed certain features, such as the "pass lock"

how many of you miss these feature, and want them put back?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

aww cmon.

there's got to be more of you that have an opinion about this....


----------



## Epoch (Apr 18, 2006)

*I am totally peeved!*

Yeah Zone Alarms have lost the plot - I'm not going to pay for a program which does all your security that is just asking for a major virus/hack atttack.
Like that other bugged all in one piece of rubbish Nortons (once went past a shop window where they had pictures on an lcd but nortons popup had stopped it - "you need to update" - can lcd's burn in?)
I really hate zonealarms they automatically give internet explorer access to the internet, internet explorer, outlook, and instant messenger are the biggest secrurity risks out there today - because so many people use them *BLINDLY* and because they are made by Microsoft.
One of the recent versions of Zonealarm disabled the passlock, although you could change the setting it no longer had any effect, so I thought I would upgrade and what do you know - this version is bung too - they completely removed it.
But there are better firewalls out there - they just require a bit more technical expertise which I have, I've just been too lazy to change until now.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

Epoch said:


> I really hate zonealarms they automatically give internet explorer access to the internet, internet explorer, outlook, and instant messenger are the biggest secrurity risks out there today - because so many people use them *BLINDLY* and because they are made by Microsoft.



i havent ever seen this happen, zonealarm always blocks everything for me.

i just really wish they'd bring back the passlock.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I run so many services nowadays that I don't even bother to have zonealarm running. It helps that most of the ports are blocked by my router I think. But it's kind of ridiculous when my portscanning program literally freezes while scanning 127.0.0.1...


----------

